# Es wurde ein Spiel für Sie gefunden, aber SPIELERNAME hat es nicht angenommen.



## JonasMi (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

Es geht um das Spiel "Counter Strike: Global Offensive".
Erst war das Problem nur im Wettkampf Modus bei CS GO, ich habe ein Spiel gesucht, es wurde anscheind auch ein Spiel gefunden aber der "ANNEHMEN" Button ist nicht aufgetaucht. Dort kam dann die Meldung "Es wurde ein Spiel für Sie gefunden, aber SPIELERNAME hat es nicht angenommen"
Soweit so gut. Ich habe die Ports freigegeben -> auf dem PC und im Router. Die Firewall deaktiviert. Alle Windows Updates installiert, Steam neu installiert, das Spiel neu gedownloadet, die Firmware vom Router upgedatet. Es hat alles nichts gebracht!
Ich habe schon gehört, dass das an meinem Router liegt, dem Speedport W274V Typ B von der Telekom. Aber das kann es doch nicht sein, da muss man doch was machen können?
Ich habe Windows 8.1 als Betriebssystem.
Ich hoffe sehr das mir jemand helfen kann, da ich als Abiturient nicht das Geld über habe um mir eine Fritzbox oder ähnliches zu kaufen.
Nach den Updates, Firmware, Windows etc. funktioniert Teamspeak 3 plötzlich auch nicht mehr und ich kann auch in kein normales Deathmatch joinen etc. Sogar im Browser habe ich teilweise Probleme da ich nicht auf Seiten zugreifen kann, egal in welchem Browser. Dies tritt verhäuft bei gmx.net und web.de auf. Wie aber auch bei der Steam Homepage. Ist aber nur ab und zu so, wird aber auch immer öfter.
Ich weiß nicht ob es eine Rolle spielt, aber in Steam kriege ich oft die Fehlermeldung "Fehlercode 105", dies ist nicht weiter schlimm da ich den Shop im Moment sowieso nicht benötige.

Ich habe gehört, das der Router das Spiel CS GO bzw den Server zugriff als Ddos angriff sieht und somit die Verbindung nicht zulässt.
Ich bitte sehr um Hilfe.
Danke schonmal!

Falls ich etwas vergessen habe an Informationen, einfach bescheid sagen! 
Viele Grüße
Jonas


----------

